# Diet, nutrition book request and question



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2010)

Since I am sick and tired of not being able to train (I hurt my damn knee again helping a delivery guy but thats another annoying story) and I am tired of sitting around gaining weight I need to address my diet. I have a few books on nutrition and to be honest they bore the hell out of me since they tend to get heavily into chemical structures and processes I frankly don't give a damn about. 

I am looking for a book on diet and nutrition and if anyone has any recommendations I would appreciate it.

I use to have this book;
The Fighter's Body: An Owner's Manual: Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in the Martial Arts

but I lost it on a flight from Tokyo to Beijing, well I didnt actually loose it, I know what happened to it, I left it on the plane :duh: . 

I have my opinion of this book, or at least my memory says I do but I am wondering if anyone else has read it and their opinion of it is.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 12, 2010)

That was the one I was going to recommend!  It has a lot of good information in a very simple to understand and to apply format, and helped me hugely when I was actively losing weight.

Actually, might be time for a re-read.  Hmmmm.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out The Warrior Diet from dragonddor productions or I'm having some modest success following Brad Pillion's Eat. Stop. Eat plan....very easy to follow. Not ready to give it the full thumbs up yet, but getting there...I've tried everything else with varying degress of success.  Basically, anything you can do to reduce calories in will result in weight loss.  Any resistance training you can do will preserve muscle mass.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I was going to also mention The Warrior Diet.  You may also want to check out The Paleo Diet, which based around plants and lean proteins.


----------



## Harald (May 18, 2010)

There's a bunch of good books on the subject, of course, but off the top of my head Dan Bernadot's Advanced Sports Nutrition is worth reading. It's fairly broad, but goes deep enough into most subjects to make it valuable to almost any athlete. Not full of BS, and offering plenty of good insights. Definitely recommended.


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2010)

The Fighter's Body is a good book to have.  The diet/nutrition information in this book is pretty standard.  There's only so many ways to tell people to eat right and exercise, and you'll find similar material in just about any book dealing with the subject.  But Christensen's writing style is hilarious and DeMeere brings a lot of knowledge to the partnership.  

Also consider looking at an online diet/exercise journal such as myfitnesspal.com.  I hate calorie counting, but after a few weeks of using it I was able to more accurately estimate what I was taking in.


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 18, 2010)

Optimum Sports Nutrition, Dr. Michael Colgan


----------



## Harald (May 19, 2010)

Has Colgan's book been updated and revised lately, and if so what's the new version like? It's a solid book and I loved it when it came out but that seems like half a life ago so it's a bit long in the tooth now. If it's been revised lately I'll probably order it myself.


----------



## robertlk808 (May 22, 2010)

I just got my book "The Primal Blueprint" which is based of the Paleo I think.  
Seems really simple actually. Pretty good forum with quite a few martial artists within the forums.


----------



## shane (Jun 21, 2010)

The diet and nutrition data in this  publication  is  attractive  standard. There's only so  numerous   modes  to  notify   persons  to  consume  right and  workout,  and you'll find  alike  material in just about any  publication   considering  with the subject. But Christensens composing   method  is hilarious and DeMeere  adds   many  of  information  to the partnership.


----------

